# Silver Brumby edits!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

And some more


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

And more yet again:lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

There great! The horses of Silver Brumby are very cute and stunning!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i absoloutly beautiful i love how you did all the different characters they are great lots of them to so thats even better!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah some of them are not the horses that are in the silver brumby, just random pallys that I got off the internet! Gotta love google images 
Oh and I missed out heaps of the chracters!


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They're lovely pinto  you do great photo edits and so many!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh I do alot more!! I need some new requests so If you want a few, Put them on my other picnik thread


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump?!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the silver brumby!!! very nice


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Why thankyou


----------

